# Windows 7 als Sicherheitsrisiko



## tci GmbH (21 Januar 2021)

*Seit einem Jahr ohne Updates   *

Seit einem guten Jahr ist der Support von Windows 7 nun beendet. Auch wenn der Rechner noch einwandfrei läuft und von der Leistungsfähigkeit her völlig ausreichend ist – mit dem Internet sollten Sie ihn nicht mehr verbinden. 

Welchen Risiken Sie eingehen, wenn Sie trotzdem mit dem betagten Rechner online gehen, lesen Sie in unserem aktuellen Blog-Beitrag:

https://blog.tci.de/blog/2020/windows7-sicherheit-risiko


----------



## GLT (21 Januar 2021)

Wer glaubt, dass Win7 unsicher, aber Win10 soviel sicher(er) wäre, der kauft auch Schlangenöl.


----------



## Senator42 (21 Januar 2021)

> Support von Windows 7 nun beendet

unsere *Firmenrechner* bekommen aber noch ab und zu Updates.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Januar 2021)

Senator42 schrieb:


> > Support von Windows 7 nun beendet
> 
> unsere *Firmenrechner* bekommen aber noch ab und zu Updates.



Meine Arbeits-W7 Rechner auch. Erst vorgestern zwei. Letzte Woche auch. Und dies hat nichts mit einer speziellen Lizenz o.ä. zu tun. Auf meinem privaten Laptop erhalte ich diese auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Januar 2021)

Gerade mal nach Updates auf einem meiner W7 Rechner suchen lassen und siehe da:


----------



## tci GmbH (22 Januar 2021)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Kommentare.

Nach unserer Erfahrung ist Windows 10 in Sachen Malware und Angriffsflächen tatsächlich robuster als Windows 7.

Die Nachteile sind eher der zunehmende "Drang" des System in die Cloud und die zunehmende Sammlung von Nutzerdaten.

@Gerhard, kannst Du bitte die Update-Thematik klären? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 Januar 2021)

Microsoft liefert für Windows 7 noch Signatur-Updates für den Defender oder MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) und gelegentlich das "Windows-Tool zum Entfernen bösartiger Software".

Für Win 7 Professional, Ultimate, Enterprise kann man zusätzlich die ESU (Extended Security Updates) kaufen, die kritische oder wichtige (Microsoft-Definition) Sicherheits-Updates enthalten.

Das Ganze endet nach derzeitigem Stand am 10. Januar 2023.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz nebenbei: Der Blogbeitrag stellt meine Sichtweise dar, die nicht zwangsläufig mit der von TCI übereinstimmen muss.  

Es ist richtig, dass man noch max. 3 Jahr *Extended Security Updates* für Windows 7 kaufen kann, das steht hier:

https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/tr...s-7-eos-faq/windows-7-end-support-faq-general

https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/tr...s-faq/windows-7-extended-security-updates-faq

Allerdings habe ich das nicht als besonders relevant eingeschätzt und das da eher als Ausnahme gesehen.

Ich selber kann das nicht testen, ich habe W7 nicht mehr.

Da die Updates offiziell abgekündigt sind, kann man nur spekulieren, warum trotzdem alle (zumindet die hier anwesenden) Rechner Updates bekommen:



Vielleicht handelt es sich durchweg um Lizenzen mit ESU im Hintergrund – das kann auch Lizenzen betreffen, die Ihr aus einem Volumen-Pool gebraucht gekauft habt. 
Oder MS schickt die Updates einfach an alle, um möglichem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Oder die Lizenzdatenbank von MS ist abgestürzt und sie wissen nicht mehr, wer ESU bezahlt hat 
oder was ganz anderes, an was ich mit meiner begrenzten Fantasie gerade nicht denke 

Im Zweifelsfall bleibt die Frage, in wie weit man sich auf undocumented features verlassen möchte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Januar 2021)

Hallo Gerhard,

deinen Punkt 1 kann ich ausschließen da ich es auf all meinen Win7 Rechnern so ist und ich diese Rechner selber installiert
und die Standard Lizenzen auch gekauft habe. Auch ist das für ESU benötigte Update KB4538483 nicht auf meinen Rechnern.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass man noch max. 3 Jahr *Extended Security Updates* für Windows 7 kaufen kann, das steht hier:



Noch 2 Jahre, nicht 3 Jahre. Bis zum 10. Jan. 2023.

Letztendlich, wie auch immer. Natürlich sollte man umsteigen wenn es denn möglich ist.



Beste Grüße


----------



## Cassandra (23 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man umsteigen wenn es denn möglich ist.


Und bereits bezahlte Software neu kaufen, nur um auf dem neuen Betriebssystem wieder zum laufen zu bekommen.
Schließlich müssen so kleine Firmen wie Microsoft und Siemens auch leben…


----------



## Cassandra (23 Januar 2021)

…ferner ist es der NSA nicht zuzumuten, so viele unterschiedlich Systeme auszuspähen. Da ist es viel praktischer, wenn alles auf Win10 läuft.
Zudem fällt das auf, wenn ständig „Updates“ hoch und runtergeladen werden, obwohl es längst keine mehr gibt!


----------



## Gleichstromer (23 Januar 2021)

Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:


> Da die Updates offiziell abgekündigt sind, kann man nur spekulieren,  warum trotzdem alle (zumindet die hier anwesenden) Rechner Updates  bekommen:



Aus der offiziellen Microsoft-FAQ zum Win7-Ende (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-14-2020-b75d4580-2cc7-895a-2c9c-1466d9a53962:



> *Will Microsoft Security Essentials continue to protect my PC after end of support?
> *
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) will continue  to receive signature updates after January 14, 2020. However, the MSE  platform is no longer being updated. Click here to learn more about learn more about Microsoft Security Essentials.



Also: Signatur-Updates ja, aber keine funktionalen Updates für MSE oder Defender (oder sonstwas in Win7).

IMHO: 
Allein die Ransomware-"Angriffe" z. B. fussen immer noch darauf, das irgendwer irgendwas anklickt, und wenn sowas immer noch trotz aktuellem Betriebssystem, Firewall, Virenscanner etc. funktioniert, dann sagt dass einiges über diese Schutzmaßnahmen aus.

Der grösste Risikofaktor sitzt immer vor dem Rechner, allermeistens vor dem  eigenen; und wenn er vor einem anderen sitzt, evtl. noch in einem anderen Land, dann hat man meistens Probleme, von denen man nicht mal ahnt, daß man sie hat.

Die wichtigste Sicherheitsmaßnahme bleibt die Datensicherung. Und mal ausprobieren, oder das "zurücksichern" auch funktioniert.

Noch aktuell zum Thema Sicherheitssoftware: https://www.golem.de/news/antivirus-das-jahr-der-unsicheren-sicherheitssoftware-2101-153432.html

So, schönes Wochende. Ich geh jetzt paddeln, und ohne Smartphone.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2021)

Die Sammlung von Nutzerdaten mit Windows 10 betrifft, sehe ich das so:

Microsoft schaut ganz neidisch auf Google und Apple, die ihre Android- und iOS-Jünger an der kurzen Leine halten – sodass ihnen vom (digitalen) Leben ihrer Nutzer kaum was 
verborgen bleibt.

Anscheinend möchte MS genau das auch haben.

Andere wie beispielsweise Lego unterstützen sie dabei. Die Windows-Software für das neue Mindstorms-Set 51515 lässt sie nicht bei Lego herunterladen, sondern ausschließlich über den Microsoft Store.

Wer den Store – wie ich – als unnötigen Ballast gelöscht hat, kann diesen dann per Registryfummelei wieder aktivieren. So tief ist er im System verankert.

Egal, wie man es macht, früher oder später fasst man in die K?cke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2021)

> Microsoft schaut ganz neidisch auf Google und Apple





> Anscheinend möchte MS genau das auch haben.





> Egal, wie man es macht, früher oder später fasst man in die K?cke.


Na dann bleibe ich doch bei meinem Windows 7.
Heute morgen gab es übrigens ein Qualitätsrollup als Update


----------



## GLT (27 Januar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Microsoft schaut ganz neidisch auf Google und Apple, die ihre Android- und iOS-Jünger an der kurzen Leine halten


Apple verpackt das, wie immer, halt geschickter u. schöner u. nicht so primitiv, wie MS.

Auf W7 beharren wird nur langfristig keinen Erfolg haben, wenn man die Kiste zum Geld verdienen braucht.

Die SW-Industrie ist zu faul, sich aus der direkten MS-Abhängigkeit zu bequemen.
Viel SW kommt heute als Web-Applikation, d.h. man braucht einen Webserver, ne DB u. einen Browser - ohne Not wird hier zumeist ein Win-Unterbau vorausgesetzt - sowas könnte man auch ohne WIN-Zwang entwickeln u. wartbarer aufziehen - und wer sich gerne mit dem Hammer auf die Finger haut, kann's ja immer noch auf Spitzelfenster installieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2021)

*Windows 7 mit eine Ursache: versuchte Sabotage der Trinkwasserversorgung*

FYI:

https://www.heise.de/news/Hackerang...asswort-Windows-7-und-Teamviewer-5053320.html


----------



## TheLevel (15 Februar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> FYI:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/news/Hackerang...asswort-Windows-7-und-Teamviewer-5053320.html



Schlimm genug das ganze - aber wenn da wirklich Teamviewer das Einfallstor war, hätte Win10 an der Situation auch nicht geholfen.

Bei einem unserer Kunden verrichten heute noch eine Hand voll IPCs mit WinXP ihren Dienst. Zwar nicht mit Teamviewer und auch nicht im Internet, aber meine Bauchschmerzen diesbezüglich werden quasi wöchentlich größer. Immerhin gibt es schon Pläne zur Migration, aber wie das mit den Plänen und der Zeitdauer bis zu Umsetzung halt so ist.... Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung: die Anlagen sind keine öffentliche Infrastruktur und es gibt da auch keine Zentrifugen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> FYI:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/news/Hackerang...asswort-Windows-7-und-Teamviewer-5053320.html



Laut dem Artikel geht war wahrscheinlich ein unzufriedener Mitarbeiter 
der Hacker, unter Umständen hat er sich da ein Einfallstor geschaffen.
Das hat dann nichts mit veralteten Windows oder Team Viewer zu tun,
sondern mit schlechter Adminstration.


----------



## GLT (16 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hat dann nichts mit veralteten Windows oder Team Viewer zu tun,
> *sondern mit schlechter Adminstration*.



Schlechte Administration ist der Kernpunkt - ab aus Unwissenheit, Faulheit oder Bequemlichkeit (oder in Kombination).
Für den Zugang u. System das selbe Passwort einzusetzen ist schon keine gute Idee u. dann vlt. noch die typischen Passwortfehler?

Gegen korrumpierende MA kommt man nur durch schwere Geschütze an, blos ein aktuelles Windows reicht da nicht.

Die meisten Angriffe funktionieren über die aktive "Mithilfe" des Nutzers - ein "System", eher Werbeplattform mit OS-Funktion wie Win10 trainiert den User eher zur Unachtsamkeit u. breitet die Basis für Angriffe; da hilft dann auch angebl. "sichereres" System auch nicht viel.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2021)

Er könnte sich ja durch den Team Viewer einen Automatischen Zugang geschaffen haben.
Da hätte der Systemadministrator mal auf den Rechner schauen müssen, wenn es ein
MA war der nicht einvernehmlich gegangen ist. Vielleicht war es sogar der Administrator 
selber dieser MA.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> FYI:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/news/Hackerang...asswort-Windows-7-und-Teamviewer-5053320.html





> Behördlichen Berichten zufolge konnten nicht nur alle Computer der  Mitarbeiter auf die Steuerung des Wasserwerks zugreifen,
> sie waren auch  alle ohne jeglichen Schutz direkt ans Internet angeschlossen, teilten  sich ein Passwort für den Fernzugriff – per TeamViewer –



Da war Windows 7 wohl noch das stärkste Glied in der Kette .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2021)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Brother_Awards#2018

Unter Fun zum Feierabend passt es ja irgendwie nicht.


Karikatur:


----------



## ducati (10 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Brother_Awards#2018
> 
> Unter Fun zum Feierabend passt es ja irgendwie nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich noch an die Einführung von Windows XP erinnern.

Da ging ein riesen Aufschrei durchs Land, weil Windows überhaupt irgendeine Kleinigkeit an Microsoft gesendet hat... Da würde analysiert, was das alles ist, von Behörden ein riesen Aufschrei usw.

Heute interessiert das niemanden mehr. Und da ist Wndows 10 ja nur ein kleines Licht, wenn man sich so anschaut, was Android, Apple, jeder Browser und selbst die kleinste App alles an Daten sammelt und verschickt... Und das nicht anonym, sondern auf verschiedenste Weise auf die wirkliche person zurückzuführen...

Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...

PS: so langsam muss man seine Strategie umstellen. Nicht unterbinden, dass Daten gesammelt werden, sondern schauen, dass viele positive Daten mit einem verknüpft werden...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ....wenn man sich so anschaut, was Android, Apple, jeder Browser und selbst die kleinste App alles an Daten sammelt und verschickt... Und das nicht anonym, sondern auf verschiedenste Weise auf die wirkliche person zurückzuführen...
> 
> Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...



Ich habe an meinem Handy ( Gigaset mit Android ) erst einmal sämtliche Einstellungen durchforstet und ein Menü gefunden,
bei dem alle Programme gelistet sind, welche Benutzerdaten senden.

Und was soll ich sagen, da war sogar der Taschenrechner gelistet...


----------



## ducati (10 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> sämtliche Einstellungen durchforstet und ein Menü gefunden,
> bei dem alle Programme gelistet sind, welche Benutzerdaten senden.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es etwas ändert, wenn Du diese Einstellung deaktivierts. Die Apps senden trotzdem, das Menü gibts nur zur "Beruhigung" der Nutzer...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es etwas ändert, wenn Du diese Einstellung deaktivierts. Die Apps senden trotzdem, das Menü gibts nur zur "Beruhigung" der Nutzer...



Das wollte ich damit auch gar nicht sagen. Aber das meine Taschenrechnerei auch ausgewertet wird, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber das meine Taschenrechnerei auch ausgewertet wird, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.



Ja, interessant sind die Geschäftsmodelle der verschiedenen Apps auf jeden Fall. Irgendwie muss ja das Geld für die kostenlosen Apps reinkommen. Die meisten sind kein Hobby von Programmierer, die der Welt was gutes tun wollen 

Bei den kostenlosen Wetterapps kannst Du als Tourismusregion gegen Geld für Deine Region eine etwas bessere Vorhersage kaufen...

Schöne neue Welt


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (19 März 2021)

Hallo,

zur IT-Sicherheit gehört nicht nur die Technik, sondern auch die Organisation der Zugänge und Passwörter.

Wenn ein ehemaliger MA ein allgemein in der Firma bekanntes Universalpasswort nutzt, dann ist das zwar kriminell, jedoch kein Hackerangriff.

Zeitgemäße Systeme bieten eine Nutzerverwaltung, damit man Ex-MA per Maudklick stilllegen kann.

Dass das Notebook und der Firmenwagen abgeben werden muss, ist allen geläufig – die Sperrung aller Nutzerkonten wohl noch nicht.


----------

